# Eberron campaign; ex-cyrian theme [closed - sorry]



## Sidekick (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello all.  Well, I've been thinking of DMing a PbP Eberron game, and my playing PbP games just aren't kicking off.  So to satisfy the hunger I'm thinking about DM'ing the basic path and published adventures.  I'll commit to 1-2 adventures and see how it all goes from there.  Most likely I'll start with 
Forgotten Forge and then Queen with the Burnign eyes.

I'm primarily running this as a 'themed' party of ex-cyrian soldiers.  However there is room for movement.  So long as 1/2-3/4 are ex-cyrian there is always room for deviation, good well-rounded characters are the most important thing for me.  

So if you are interested I'll take four players, and it is not first in first served.  I'll take the four that I will enjoy DMing the most.

Character Creation: 32 point buy
2nd level start (experience from last war/events surrounding it).
normal 900gp starting wealth & I'll probably chuck in a goodie for each player

Alignment: NO EVIL, otherwise fair game.

Hitpoints: Full, we'll run 3/4 Hps for all levels gained during the course.

Races: core and ECS only (note I don't have Psionics).

Books: PHB
DMG
MM
ECS
PGtF - I'll allow some stuff from here.  (Ask if there is anything in particular you want).

party make-up.
1) Tok, changeling artificer2.  - played by ShaggySpellSword
2) Magnus, human cleric2 of Dol Dorn - played by GPEKO
3) Anvuss, warforged fighter2 - played by Paitlin
4) Hobbes, shifter barbarian2 - played by Elocin


That's probably all.  If there is anything that you'd like to discuss please feel free to e-mail me at creetbee 'AT' yahoo 'DOT' com.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm very interested in getting into an Eberron game. However,


			
				Sidekick said:
			
		

> Hello all.  Well, I've been thinking of DMing a PbP Eberron game, and my playing PbP games just aren't kicking off.  So to satisfy the hunger I'm thinking about DM'ing the basic path and published adventures.  I'll commit to 1-2 adventures and see how it all goes from there.



By this, do you mean the Forgotten Forge & Shadow of the Last War ? If so, I'll probably  have to leave this game to others as I've read these adventures.

As for a party theme, ex-cyrians seem like a good idea to me. An all warforged party might be a little too restrictive. Or maybe we could all be dinosaur riding halflings !!! OK, that's probably just me


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 4, 2004)

It'll probably be the Forgotten forge and then QwBE.  Mybe Shadows but from there if I'd probably just see what everyone wanted to do and where they wanted to go.



> By this, do you mean the Forgotten Forge & Shadow of the Last War ? If so, I'll probably have to leave this game to others as I've read these adventures.




hmm if you feel you can keep player knowledge seperate from character knowledge then I don't see it as being a problem.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 4, 2004)

I like the ex-cyrian idea and would be interested in joining.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 4, 2004)

Ok that's two for ex-cyrian theme.  Consider it the theme!

any race that could conceviably be have been a part of the Cyrian army/militia is fair game.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 4, 2004)

SO does this mean I have to have the Eberron book? (I don't and as my nearest FLGS is 4 hours away I only do RPG shopping once or twice a year) 

but if I can play just based on the DnD corebooks and WotC site then I'm keen


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 4, 2004)

> SO does this mean I have to have the Eberron book? (I don't and as my nearest FLGS is 4 hours away I only do RPG shopping once or twice a year)




Nope, if you want to play something that you don't have full info on then I'm sure one of us can fill you in on the stats etc.

So long as the character concept is solid...


----------



## Samnell (Oct 4, 2004)

Ex-Cyrean, eh? Well I've been hankering for an Eberron game and I love the whole idea of a recently blowed-up nation with all kinds of refugees. Definitely interested.

 Sidekick, how particular are you going to be about PCs being ex-soldiers? Would support personnel (thinking along the lines of a dragonmarked healer or someone else who worked in a non-combatant role) suffice? Or more broadly, is a former Cyre resident enough or would you rather someone who served in Cyre's military during the war?

 I can go either way with it, but I'd like to feel out how much latitude there is. I'm quite up on playing a Cyrean, but no sense spending a lot of time on him to discover we have different ideas about how Cyrean is sufficiently Cyrean.


----------



## garyh (Oct 4, 2004)

I'd like to get in on this, I've been itching for an Eberron game since I picked up the ECS.

I'm thinking a Warforged Barbarian would be a lot of fun, and would fit in with the ex-Cyre theme.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 4, 2004)

I'd like to throw in a character for consideration.  Where should we post them, btw?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 4, 2004)

I've really been wanting to get into both a PBP game and an Eberron game, so if you let me in, this covers both!  The ex-Cyren soldier idea really sounds cool and I have a couple ideas, all of which would round out a party nicely!

I think my primary intrest would be to play a Changling Artificer trained my House Cannith and hired out to a Cyren Military Unit.

Where should we post stat ideas?

-Shaggy


----------



## kolikeos (Oct 4, 2004)

hello,
i'd like to join a game, and this one looks good (like all the others)
note that its my first time playing a pbp game and i don't know too much about eberron (that is, nothing at all)


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 4, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> It'll probably be the Forgotten forge and then QwBE.  Mybe Shadows but from there if I'd probably just see what everyone wanted to do and where they wanted to go.
> 
> hmm if you feel you can keep player knowledge seperate from character knowledge then I don't see it as being a problem.



Well, if you're OK with it we could always try it. I'm thinking about playing a human cleric of Dol Dorn (a big and strong cleric). He'll either be Cle1/Ftg1 or just Cle2.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 4, 2004)

I could be interested in this.  You know the new psionics stuff is in the SRD right? *hint hint*


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 4, 2004)

*hmmmm Cyrean you say?*

Ok gang.  I'm pretty flexible on the Cyrean military thing.  People who were affected by the war (ie got some experience out of it) while living in Cyre is the key.  Here is some ideas a warforged soldier, a dragonmarked healer/repairer, a human warrior type, a changeling who was involved with internal security...

Oh and Ferrix.  Sorry, but the I find it really hard to learn rules from the SRDs.  I've never played Psionics in my 12 years gaming, and the first PbP I'm running is most likely not the place to start.

As for characters.  If you can post me a couple of paragraphs about the character with their levels and alignments here then I'll see what I think and once we've got three or so goers, I'll open up a RG thread.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 4, 2004)

I am interested as well and I will happily submit a character description this evening.  The only problem I forsee is I have never plaed in a PbP game and I have never played an Eberoon game.  Mind you I have been playing DnD for years and currently playing in a weekly game for the past 4 - 5 year or so.  I would love to join in on a PbP game as I am hankering to game even more than I already am.

TIA


----------



## Mimic (Oct 4, 2004)

I am interested in this as well but don't have the books... but I do have the DND 3.0 and access to the 3.5 if that is helpful


----------



## Patlin (Oct 4, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing.  My first choice would be a warforged psion, but if psionics are out I've also got a Warforged fighter/artificer ready to go.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 5, 2004)

This is my write-up of my Changling Artificer from Cyre.  He isn't actually attached to the military, but he very likely sought some military types out after the Mourning.  I hope you like it.

Tok: LN Changeling Artificer 2

Tok wanted nothing else in life than to rise above the common misconceptions that his homeland, Cyre, showed his race.  At a very young age Tok showed a keen mind and almost intuitive knowledge of the inner workings of minor magic items that his father, Kron, aquired at “work.”  Noting her son’s abilities, Tok’s mother, Yul, used her natural changeling charm to establish a few contacts at the House Cannith headquarters, earning her son an apprenticeship with the prestigous House Cannith Artificers.

Tok enjoyed his apprentice work and making an honest living.  An elderly blind elven seer-woman named Keidi frequented the tavern where the apprentices often spent their time.  Tok, shunned by the other apprentices due to both his superior abilities and the dubious reputation of his race, felt oddly drawn to her and she took to him very quickly.  

One night a frenzied knocking came at Tok’s cell door, and standing there in her ratty robes, looking disheveled, stood Keidi.  She cast a spell over Tok placing him in a bewildered haze, giving him instructions that seemed very important at the time.

Tok began to come out of his haze just before the lightning rail he found himself on crossed the Cyran border.  He was wearing Keidi’s clothes, wearing Keidi's face, carrying her traveling papers, and carrying a small, magical object.  He remembered that he was forbidden to speak of it or show it to anyone.  Not two seconds after he realized this, an explosion rocked the train car, throwing it from the conductor stones.  

Tok, sometimes as himself, sometimes as Keidi, has sought out other Cyran refugees, hoping to piece together some information on what caused the Mourning, and hoping to find some clue that will tell him what the mysterious object Keidi gave him does.  And every day he hopes that the two questions that drive his existence have NOTHING in common.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 5, 2004)

Shaggy I like the concept.  Tok is welcome to the party.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you so much! Glad you like it.

If anyone in writing their back-story wants to work mine in with theirs or talk about aligning ours somehow, I am all for it if it's okay with the DM.

Where and when should I post stats?  I've never done a PBP before, so you'll have to bear with me.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 5, 2004)

Stupid double post


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 5, 2004)

Start writing up your info & once we've got another person approved we'll start up a rogues gallery Thread.  Your final version of the character can go there.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 5, 2004)

My thoughts on a character concept

Hobbes - CN Tiger Shifter Barbarian 2

Stupid armies and stupid governments.  They can all go to the abyss for all I care.  I was perfectly happy living in the forested hills with my family till _they_ came along.  All I wanted was to be left alone but _they_ would not have it.  They heard all the rumors and stories from the townsfolk that I had to keep chasing off my land.  The stories of how I can kill anything that comes my way, that not even a dragon could stop me.  Stupid townsfolk, even after I save their lives countless number of times with the roving dolgrims, they still have to bring suffering to me and mine.  So naturally those stupid soldiers enlist my help to aid in there stupid war.  They "helped" me start off my career as a solider of the line.  Like I had any choice, they held me at sword point and all but shackled me to their cause.  They were going to bring glory to themselves as the Cyrian Army was going to march on to victory against the rampaging marauders.  No wonder they lost the battles to come, they know not how to fight.  They know not how to let the beast inside rise and take command of ones actions.  So several years later I have finally come back home to live my life once more and hopefully never to see anyone else again. Over the next hill finally is home.

Stupid armies and stupid leaders....What have they done to my home!  Everything is gone, it's almost as if the mountains themselves have changed.  Where did my family go?  What happened to them, there is nothing left but barren wasteland?  No town, no family, no nothing.  I swear on the great beast within, that I will find out what happend to everything I hold dear and I will seek revenge on whoever did this.


----------



## kolikeos (Oct 5, 2004)

I know nothing about the races and classes in eberron, can i use the core races and classes from the 3.5 PHB?


----------



## Patlin (Oct 5, 2004)

*Anvuss, warforged fighter 2*

Anvuss was produced to order by the armies of Cyre.  At "birth", a weapon was placed in his hands and he began to train.  Until the end of the last war, his life was nothing but training and fighting.  Recently, he has developed an interest in his own origins, and in the magics of creation.

Having no familly, he has attached himself to those of his old comarades that he can.  Desiring funding to support himself and pursue his interests, he's looking for the only kind of occupation he knows... some kind of fight.

Anvuss has not yet reached any sort of philosophical maturity, and is currently Neutral (undecided.)  This may change over time, as he gains more experience acting outside a structured military environment and starts to make his own choices as to how to act.  He's pretty naive at the moment.


----------



## Patlin (Oct 5, 2004)

*Alternate: Prism, Psion 2 (Shaper)*

Edit: Disregard this, just reread your reply regarding psionics.

Here's the psionic one, in case that's allowed and/or you don't want two artificers in the party.  Though two artificers could be cool...

One of the last warforged produced in Cyre, Prism has an unusual composition for a warforged.  In adddition to the fairly standard wood & steel, reinforced with adamantine, he's also got a substantial quantity of crystal in his makeup.  His primary weapon is his mind and he's very curious.  He'd like to someday learn the reason for Cyre's fall.  His own egocentric suspicion, which is probably wildly wrong, is that the forces of the Quori learned that Cyre was experimenting with psionic warforged, and found a way to destroy them for it.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's my idea for Magnus, a NG human cleric 2.

Magnus is the son of a house Cannith armor smith (not a noble, just an  employee). He was recruited at a young age to serve in the cyrian military. Because of the skills he learned from his father, he was assigned to a repair shop for damaged warforged. The shop was close to the front and, one day, a large group of Karrnathi undead troops broke through the cyrian lines and attacked the repair shop. Magnus was terrified by the undead but he knew at the same time that, if no one did anything, they would be slaughtered. Magnus picked up the sword of the nearest disabled warforged and slashed a Karrnathi zombie with it. To his own surprise, as he was never really religious, he heard himself cry out "Dol Dorn help me !" as he attacked. Suddenly, his plain sword became enveloped with a very bright white flame and the undead fled before him. The some cyrians rallied around him and the Karrnathi were repelled.

This miracle marked the beginning of Magnus' faith. Although he was never able to reproduce the kind of power he manifested on that day, he believed Dol Dorn saved him and this faith gave him some powers. He served through out the rest of the war in the cyrian military, as a fighting holy man. During the day of mourning, some soldiers and him were pursuing Valenar raiders across the border when the disaster struck. At first, he cried the death of many of his family and friends but he has since accepted this as the will of the gods. It is simply a new challenge the mortals have to understand and overcome.

With the return of peace, Magnus has spent the last couple of years studying religion and becoming a proper priest of the Sovereign Host. He now has faith in all the gods but Dol Dorn remains his main patron. Magnus is a great optimist. He believes Cyre can be restored, one way or another. He's now in Breland, looking for others who share his view of a renewed Cyre.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 5, 2004)

kolikeos said:
			
		

> I know nothing about the races and classes in eberron, can i use the core races and classes from the 3.5 PHB?




Yeah, just create a character from the core races.

There are a few changes in terms of culture.  
 - Halflings are a nomadic people who are often seen as barbarians.  They ride Dinosaur mounts and have both the mark of healing and the mark of hospitalist.
 - Half-elfs:  they actually have a place in Eberron!  The 1/2 elves have formed noble houses and are a sstable and necessary part of both international economics and culture.  They have the mark of storm and the mark of detection.

Also there are some nice feats surrounding action points and monk-weapons for flurrying.

email me at "creetbee AT yahoo DOT com" and I'll try and give you the info that you want.
---------------------------------------------------

GPEKO - Magnus is in.
Paitlin - Anvuss is in as well.
Elocin - Hobbes is also in.

we've got a cleric, an artificer, a barbarian and a fighter.  hmmmm.
Kolikoes, I'll still take a fifth person if you are keen.  

I'll have the RG thread up by the end of the day.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 5, 2004)

Sweet!!

Very much looking forward to this.

Thanks.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 6, 2004)

The Rogues gallery thread is up Here


----------



## Patlin (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for including me! Anvuss aims to ba a fighter/artificer eventually, hopefully to become a self buffing fighter guy.  My schtickt will be melee and eventually light spell support and trap disarming.  Sounds like we could still use a primary blaster...


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 6, 2004)

Great, I'm in ! I was afraid you wouldn't find Magnus to be 'Eberron' enough. Anyway, he's now posted in the RG


			
				Patlin in the RG said:
			
		

> Talenta Sharrash +6 for d10+4 Crit 19-20 x4 (reach, tripping) [Note: problem with crits due to be corrected in errata at some point. I think the author has said it should be reduced to at best 19-20 x3]



I think it should be x4, like the scytle. 19-20/x3 is still very good. But I'm not the DM so we'll see what he (she ?) says. This is where it was discussed on the WotC board.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 6, 2004)

One more thing. Are all the characters supposed to know each other at the beginning of the game ? If not, at least Magnus and Anvuss could be together since they were both in the Cyre army. Maybe Magnus recruited the warforged for his 'crusade' to renew Cyre ... After all, Anvuss is said to be naive.


----------



## Patlin (Oct 6, 2004)

I did say "at best" 19-20 x3.  I think Hellcow may have actually suggested those numbers at one point, but the only thing said for sure is that 19-20 x4 is flat out wrong.  That wasn't the thread I was thinking of, though.  The only thing I'd ask is that if they totally nerf it in errata, I be allowed to redesign slightly.  I'd suggest 19-20 x3 as a compromise for the moment, since we know the rules-as-written are in error.

I like the suggestion that we know each other in advance.  I see Anvuss as being loyal, but a little dense socially (Wisdom of 6!) He'd be most comfortable if he had familliar companions, and would be easilly guided once he had put his faith in someone.  He has a very quick mind (Int 16), but he lacks experience, common sense, and he's very gullible -- couldn't sense a motive to save his life.

Also, pleased to see Tok is very different from Anvuss.  At first I was worried I might step on Tok's toes once I start taking artificer levels, but clearly they are very different people.  Even if Anvuss hasn't met Tok before, he'll be pleased to meet one of "the creators."  Maybe Tok could use an aprentice?


----------



## Elocin (Oct 6, 2004)

My character would probably not know anyone in the group as he distrusts anything military and he would view the cleirc as someone of authority.  He probably would be fine with the idea of bringing Cyrie back to what it once was, well the land anyway not necessarily the government.  So on that he might work with the military types, but not necessarily trust them yet. He would probably realize that the cleric has some worth and he could be used to gain information on who/what destroyed/responsible for destroying his home.  I think this party make-up is going to work really well and we are all going to have a blast with these characters.


----------



## garyh (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm heading out of town for the weekend, and won't be back online till Tuesday.  If you guys get started without me, no worries, but I'll get my character up when I get back if there's still room.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok gang, we won't be starting by the end of the weekend so thats all fine.

House Rulled: Sharrash is 19-20/x3.

Also having some of the characters know each other would be good.

Also worht mentioning, just because you are all ex-cyrian doen's neccisarily mean that we'll all be jumping straight into solving the day of mourning.  It'ss intended as a way to have something in common and make for a good way of meeting.

While we may have a mission into the mournland sometime sson., that doesn't necesarily mean that you'll be tasked with solving it.  

Sorry if I mislead any of you... The idea is more for you to be displaced badasses   

Anyway, we'll probably be starting in Karlakkton (home of the House Denieth) so find a good excuse for you to be in Karrnath.  Cyrian IDs are available to you all.  Also Anvuss will need to keep his handy to aviod being accussed of desertion.

[edit] ok, I've looked at the RG, the only querry I have is for Elocin.  What is that shifter feat?  I'm in New Zealand, and we don't get rpg stock here very fast: eg, Frostburn isn't here, WotVB isn't out yet (SotLW barely got into the local store) etc.

So outline the feat And I'll see if I will approve it.

[edit]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 7, 2004)

Another scenario where we begin knowing each other and have a reason to band together:

Tok apprenticed for Magnus' father (as an armorsmith) before his magical skills moved him to be apprenticed to a true Cannith Artificer.  When Tok worked for Daddy Magnus, Magnus and Tok got to know each other and worked together.  Magnus went off to join the military and Tok, because of his skills as an Artificer, got stuck with War-time production.

Where he was finally allowed to work on Warforged!  And who do you suppose he got to "help" create (he probably only did some body-work)?  You guessed it: Anvuss!

Anvuss then gets moved to a unit made up predominately of conscripts and warforged, there he meets Hobbes.  Strangely, Hobbes takes to Anvuss and many of the other warforged because he percieves them as being every bit as much pawns forced into this situation as he is.  

This unit gets assigned to protect a certain supply depot.  There is a famous battle at this supply depot where one of the smithies, a boy by the name of Magnus, discovers an inner-power he didn't know he had and leads the troops to victory.  From that day forth he is a part of the unit containing Anvuss and Hobbes: a bit of an outsider and "authority" figure to be sure, but at least that once he unleashed the SOMETHING from within and that was impressive and deserving of respect.

When many members of this unit were returning to Cyre after a prolonged tour of duty, they found nothing but a dead, grey mist at the border of their country, and an overturned, wrecked lightnig-rail car that was thrown many miles from it's conductor stones.  Many members of the unit helped survivors out of the wreckage, among them Tok, who recognises his old aquaintence Magnus, and a little bit of his earlier "work" Anvuss.  With the shifter Hobbes, the four displaced Cyrens vow to get to the bottom of what happened to their homeland: and to make their place in this world if no solution to the condition of Cyre can be found.

This was just an idea: I am NOT trying to dictate who any of your characters should or shouldn't like, and if any of this is out of character for your PC then by all means discard it!  I just like trying to tie together strands of story-lines to give us a meaningful "team" background despite interesting personal differences and ideaologies.


----------



## kolikeos (Oct 7, 2004)

*Teyer Katan, human rog1\ftr1 NG* 

teyer katan was once a member of a nomble famaly but most of his nomble relatives have been killed in war. he has now taken adventuring as his way on life, trying to help the less fortunent and seting out on treasure hunts. teyer is easy going and tends to be friendly with anything that is not an outright enemy. he also likes good food and drink, which he does not get nowadays in his adventuring life. but all in all, he thinks life is good, even thuogh he does not have a warm home to go back to anymore.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok, I think how we got all together is brilliant and I am good with it.  Better than anyting I could come up with.

The Feat is nothign really special and I am perfectly ok if you disallow it (actually I forgot to ask you if it was ok in the first place   ).

Prereqs are Shifter
Grants you a +2 to Initiative
and then +1 to Listen, Sense Motive and Spot

That's it.

Starting at the end of this weekend is fine with me and how do we want to handle IC, OOC and thoughts while typing.  I will assume we will be using different colors but which colors.  I can log on pretty much anytime of the day during the week (got to love the internet at work) and on weekends I can log on preety much anytime as well, depending on house chores and what my wife has planned for the day.


----------



## Patlin (Oct 7, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Where he was finally allowed to work on Warforged!  And who do you suppose he got to "help" create (he probably only did some body-work)?  You guessed it: Anvuss!




Anvuss will serve the Maker loyally and well! (I.E. I'm happy to have our characters know each other in the manner you described.)


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 7, 2004)

Kolikoes, that character concept sounds fine.  Post in the RG some time this week and I'll probably the opening in-game post on Sunday.

Elocin, that feat sounds fine.  

As for the whole IC thread talking thing.  I'm easy with whatever.  I'll try to keep my colours for different NPCs seperate but I'll probably end up re-using colours.

Also as for posting rates.  I live in New Zealand, a full 18 hours ahead of you Yanks.  So once/every day or two is fine.  I'll be able to post some stuff form work but combat and main stuff will have to wait for home.  And like Elocin, weekends depends on exactly how much stuff I have to do in the weekend.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 7, 2004)

I updated my background story just a tad to include us knowing each other, read it and see if you all like it.


----------



## Patlin (Oct 7, 2004)

Elocin (Hobbes) said:
			
		

> I updated my background story just a tad to include us knowing each other, read it and see if you all like it.




Looks good.  Hobbes and Anvuss seem likely to have a cynic / innocent contrast going on, which could be interesting.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 8, 2004)

I like Shaggy Spellsword's ideas tying us all together but I think most of us should have been separated for some reasons. We could then roleplay your 'chance reunion' in Karrnath (or wherever). I think it would make some interesting roleplaying and it would help us get into character. 

Sidekick, they were no misleading. While Magnus wants to 'restore' Cyre he knows he doesn't have the power/allies/information to do it _now_ but this is just his long term goal. Also, Cyre doesn't have to restored in the Mournland ...

As for Magnus' reason to behing in Karrnath, he could simply be visiting a poor uncle (his only family left) and other Cyre refugees in Korth. He then decided to see the Mournland (from across the river ...), what's left of his homeland. It's a sort of way to renew his 'vow'.



			
				Sidekick said:
			
		

> Also as for posting rates. I live in New Zealand, a full 18 hours ahead of you Yanks.



Hey ! I'm no Yank. I do share a time zone with them however.


----------



## Patlin (Oct 8, 2004)

Inside the US, "Yank" suggests the New York/New England area.  In Canada, it suggests anywhere in the US.  In New Zealand, maybe it means anywhere in North America.

Anyway, for purposes of this thread we're all from Cyre.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 8, 2004)

Actually, I rarely hear the term 'Yank'. Maybe it's because most people around me are french ... Seriously, I think the good old 'americain' is more used in Canada than 'Yank'. I believe it's more a British/Aussie/Kiwi thing. But then again, I could be completely wrong.

Edit: Yeah, you're right ! Back to the game, we're all from Cyre.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 8, 2004)

And then of course, there is my view-point as an American Southerner, a "Yank" is anyone north of the Mason-Dixon line, but still in America.

Back on-task though, I like the idea of us having been split up for a while before reaquainting ourselves in Korth or Karrlakton or Sharn, or wherever we are starting.

Looking foward to getting started!


----------



## Elocin (Oct 8, 2004)

Splitting up after the war is a normal thing that most anybody does to go home and see lvoed ones or to try and see what happened to thos loved ones.  We would all agree that in a years time or whatever we woudl meet back up at such and such place and compare stories and go from there.  I beleive a lot if not most of the good fantasy books out there have used this.  This is also a useful tool for the DM as well as he can give us different gossip from over the land from our different travels and he can easily set us up with some minor quests as well that we can all get togehter on and finish in some random order.

I am all for this and again very much looking forward to gaming.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 9, 2004)

Sidekick, how should we calculated the second level hp? I thing nobody did it the same way in the rogue gallery.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 9, 2004)

I think he wanted us to have full hps for 1st and 2nd level and then from then on ou we go for the 3/4 range. That's what I kind of figured he wanted us to do.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 10, 2004)

GPEKO you have my fullest apologies.  I didn't see that you were canadian   .

I imagine that being called an american is like someone calling me an australian...  so sorry and I'll remeber to read the locations a bit better.

Sorry I didn't post over the weekend. I had a blinder on Friday night and the rest of the weekend was spent in recovery and catching up on chores.

I'll try and post the 1st IG post tomorrow night (I've got trainign tonight so thats out).

oh and to be on topic, yes it is full HP for 1st & 2nd levels, we'll run a 3/4 regime after that.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey sidekick I'm a Kiwi lad too from Taupo, (and not a ruddy yank ) 

Anyway, I'm probably gonna have to sit this one out for now - but add me as a reserve

(NB _ in NZ Yank refers to those from the whole USA. Canadians, well they come under both American and Subject of Her Majesty:O - even those of you from Quebec!. Unfortunately we don't really see much about Canada - althouigh there was Anne of Green Gables_)


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok, Toungez, have fun.

And I must admit, every time I see your sig i think, "either that is one high research focussed foreigner or they're from Polynesia/NZ". - Hawaiki, thats very Maori, and a very cool idea for d20 RPing!!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------
hey who are you picking to take the NPC?  I think that canterbury have just peaked at the right time and that a Wgtn/Canty final (I'm in wellington incidentally) will be a close one with Canty taking home the trophy.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
sorry everyone else, I just don't find many other kiwi's here all I know are me, Toungez and Hype.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 11, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> GPEKO you have my fullest apologies.  I didn't see that you were canadian   .



Bah, don't sweat it. I know it can be confusing sometime. Hell, some people here would get mad at being called 'canadian' so you see, it's never simple.


			
				Sidekick said:
			
		

> oh and to be on topic, yes it is full HP for 1st & 2nd levels, we'll run a 3/4 regime after that.



*Looks at the first post* Well it was pretty clear there ... I guess I'm the one sorry now ... Magnus is now updated with 20 hp.


			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> (NB in NZ Yank refers to those from the whole USA. Canadians, well they come under both American and Subject of Her Majesty:O - even those of you from Quebec!. Unfortunately we don't really see much about Canada - althouigh there was Anne of Green Gables)



We also don't see much about New Zealand - althought there was Brain Dead, Heavenly Creatures and a little known trilogy about a ring, a dark lord and the end of the world ...


----------



## Patlin (Oct 11, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> some people here would get mad at being called 'canadian' so you see, it's never simple.




Many of your neighbors would insist on "Quebecoise" I take it?  I've also met folks from Canada outside Quebec that become furious if you assume they speak French... I have to agree, it's never simple.  At the moment, being identified as an American in a multinational discussion makes me want to disclaim any responsibility for my country's foreign policy.  Of course, if I do, I'll get flamed by some other American for not being Patriotic.  I hate nationalism....

I'll stick with being from Cyre, if it's Ok with all of you.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 12, 2004)

Us foreign policy?  You know how there are three things that you don't discuss at a dinner table?  Politics, religion and ???  I can never remmeber the third, but from now on its USA foreign policy.  Its strictly taboo...

oh right on topic

You're from Cyre?  tough break, but hey you look like you can handle yourself?  I might be able to get you a job.  Swing by in a day or so & I'll hopefully have some more info for you.

[hehehehe]


----------



## kolikeos (Oct 12, 2004)

hello, sorry i couldn't post for the last few days, i had some trouble with my internet connection.

so, have we started the game yet?


----------



## Patlin (Oct 12, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> Swing by in a day or so & I'll hopefully have some more info for you.
> 
> [hehehehe]




kolikeos, I take the above to mean Sidekick intends to open an in character thread about 24 hours after his last post.  I also figure he'll post a link here when he does.  True, Sidekick?


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 12, 2004)

RL issues, I'll write up the first post tonight after work - the missus is off swiming so I'll have some peace & quiet.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 12, 2004)

Looking forward to it.

As a suggestion for different colors how about these?

In Character

Out of Character - Medium Turquoise

Thoughts inside your head - Slate Grey

What do you think?


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 13, 2004)

While we're waiting for the game to start (wink, wink, nudge, nudge ...), maybe we should try to expend your backstory to include kolikeos' character. For this matter, kolikeos, I'm wondering if your character is simply a noble from Cyre or if he is affiliated to one of the dragonmarked houses. For your information (as I believe you don't have the Eberron CS), the dragonmarked houses are powerful noble families detached from 'state' powers. They have used their innate magical powers to form guilds that exert a quasi-monopoly on some area of economic activity. One of the most powerful house in Cyre (before its destruction) was House Cannith which bears the Mark of Making (so they control the fabrication of all sort of stuff).



> Many of your neighbors would insist on "Quebecoise" I take it?



Only if they are women ...    Remove that last 'e' for a man.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 13, 2004)

The in game thread is up here


----------



## Patlin (Oct 13, 2004)

The dark (slate grey?) color of the "thoughts inside your head" font Shaggy used is very difficult to read against the default black background.  Could we go with something with a higher contrast?

Edit: I can read Elocin's fine, shaggy must be using something darker.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 13, 2004)

It's Dark Slate Gray and yes it's kind of hard to read.

Edit: I'm using DarkOrange for both thoughs and speech but the former are _italized_.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 14, 2004)

Changed my text color to blue.  When I am thinking something it will be italisized like this: _I wonder when we are going to eat next?
_
 When I am talking it will be in quotes like this: "Egad George, did you see that halfling??"

Sorry about the confusing colors.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 14, 2004)

Not sure how you want to handle die rolls but there is a great website I stumbled across called http://invisiblecastle.com/ that does wonder for PbP games.


----------



## kolikeos (Oct 14, 2004)

sorry, but i will not have time to play in the near future, and anyway it doesn't look like i fit in with you guys.
good bye, and thanks all the same.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 14, 2004)

OK Kolekios, sorry to see you go & take care.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 19, 2004)

Patling in the RG said:
			
		

> Hey, are we the company of the broken blade or the bitter blade?



I guess we have the choice ?


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 19, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> I guess we have the choice ?




Well you don't have to be either.  The broken thing was a typo that I've changed.  It should be Bitter Blade as well.  

Its merely an allusion to your soon to be patron, where your from and where your starting...

All shall be revealed.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 22, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> Well you don't have to be either.  The broken thing was a typo that I've changed.  It should be Bitter Blade as well.
> 
> Its merely an allusion to your soon to be patron, where your from and where your starting...
> 
> All shall be revealed.



*Reads the house Deneith section in the CS again*

Oh ... I see.


----------



## Patlin (Oct 24, 2004)

They've posted the Eberron cs errata, and the Sharash is indeed efected.  I'd like perimission to modify my character in response to this change: I would like to replace Exotic Weapon & Combat Reflexes with Combat Expertise and Improved Trip.  I'd like to alter my inventory to reflect a Halberd rather than a Sharash.

Is this acceptable?


----------



## Badger (Oct 25, 2004)

I know the game is currently full, but if there is an opening for an alt anytime soon, I would like to be considered. I have gotten the book recently and would like to try my hand at an Eberron game. I am willing to play whatever class the group needs to help round things out, and can post every day for the most part.


----------



## Patlin (Oct 25, 2004)

Badger said:
			
		

> I am willing to play whatever class the group needs to help round things out, and can post every day for the most part.




If Sidekick wants to go back up to five, I think a Sorceror or Wizard would be a good addition.  A Bard wouldn't be bad, either.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 25, 2004)

Patlin said:
			
		

> They've posted the Eberron cs errata, and the Sharash is indeed efected.  I'd like perimission to modify my character in response to this change: I would like to replace Exotic Weapon & Combat Reflexes with Combat Expertise and Improved Trip.  I'd like to alter my inventory to reflect a Halberd rather than a Sharash.
> 
> Is this acceptable?



Yeah, they nerfed it good (it was kind of expected, however ...). Now it's barely better than a glaive. A good weapon for a Talenta halfling but it's not so good as an exotic weapon.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry for not posting this weekend guys but I was hosting a LAN Party at my house so I was a little busy.  Obviously was a great weekend but I am a little tired as my friends and I did not get a lot of sleep.  Can not wait for the next one.

Post coming up.


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 25, 2004)

Patlin, if you want to change weapons & feat thats fine.  However in MY GAME the Sharrash is 19-20/x3. 

(I love rule 0, I rarely use it but is a joyous tool)


----------



## Patlin (Oct 25, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> Patlin, if you want to change weapons & feat thats fine.  However in MY GAME the Sharrash is 19-20/x3.
> 
> (I love rule 0, I rarely use it but is a joyous tool)




Thank you for both! I'll go with the change, just to avoid any cognitive disonance.  I've never had a character (in 3.x D&D) who used a halberd, either, so it will be as much fun for me as the Sharash.  I'll update my character momentarilly.

Edit: It's now updated.  While there, I expanded on my relationship with Magnus in the background section.  I am correct it is Magnus that is alarmed, and not his player, right GPEKO?


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 26, 2004)

If your talking about the 'What have I done' comment then yes... Magnus is the concerned one. You can roleplay Anvuss anyway you like, for all I care.


----------



## Badger (Oct 26, 2004)

Sidekick- Just wondering if you saw my requesting to be an alt on the game if a slot opened up. If the group needs a Wiz or Sorc char, and you feel comfortable with a group of five, I can get a char ready by later tonight. 

If not, the peanut gallery will wait until needed...


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 27, 2004)

Badger, if you can post a complete character in the RG thread within the next 48-72 hours then I'll work you in.

Your character just needs to be Cyrean, don't worry about knowing the others I'll work you in 'flawlessly'.


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2004)

Will do..I am at work now, but will work on the rough draft of him in my head and then once I get home, I will get him posted. This will be my first Eberron char, so I do apologize if I mess up a few things.

Thanks again Sidekick...


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2004)

I have been kicking a couple of different ideas around in my head for a character, and have tentitively settled on an either a LN Human Necromancer, who began as a field medic during the war (Pri1, Nec1) or a dwarven Sorc (Sor2).

Any thoughts on which the group might like to see, or just another idea would be appreciated.

Edit and update: While I thought a necromancer might have been a good idea, I think if we are going to be doing covert deeds, a little more stealth would be needed/wanted. As such, I am thinking of just a plain wizard so that all spell schools would be at his disposal.

Sorry if I am posting too much, but as it is slow at work, thinking of what to make is what is helping me pass the time.

I promise I am not normally this flighty..*L*


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2004)

All,

I just wanted to get the quick bare sheet of Korthus up for Sidekick to look at his numbers and make sure I hadn't messed everything up. It has been awhile since I made a char, almost 6 months, so I do apologize if my math on my crafting was off.

The concept I have behind Korthus was that he was a seige weaponeer in the war and as such was targeted by opposing forces mages/other heavy artillery troops. A fireball detonated atop of his catapult and the ensuing blast nearly killed Korthus. His body was burned so badly that he was left for dead, and for three days he lay among the carrion and prayed that the gods would take his life. He was eventually found by the burial crews after the battle had moved on and taken to a healer's tent to see if there was anything they could do for him. While the clerics could ease his pain, the scarring and destruction to his body could never be fully repaired.

Knowing he would never fight in the front ranks again, Korthus sought any means possible he could still serve in the war, but while all respected his mind, they felt it was too great a risk to place back in the heavy fighting, and as such, Kort turned to the forge, seeking an outlet for his anguish.

The forge became his home, and while he could not produce the quantity of blades his brethren could, every weapon he finished was a true work of art. Kort soon began to study the path of the magus, hoping that one day he could be accepted into the ranks of the elite Runesmiths, but he knew to do that he would first have to leave the safety of the forge and return to the world outside.

Working for many months until he had finished his weapons and mastered his spells, Kort knew it was time to return to the world above once more.

Desc and better history to come soon...sorry this is so short, but have to leave to get some supper with friends tonight.

Korthus (Kort) Stonefire
Dwarven Male
Age : 110
Hgt : 4' 8"
Wgt : 150
ALIGNMENT : Lawful Neutral
Class: Evoker2

Speed 20 ft 
Base Attack Bonus +1
Base Melee Bonus  +1 (BAB + STR)
Base Ranged Bonus +4 (BAB + DEX)

Initiative: +3

Str: 10  (+0)
Dex: 16  (+3)
Con: 14 (12+2)  (+2)
Int: 16  (+3)
Wis: 14  (+2)
Chr: 6   (8-2)  (-2)


*Languages Known:* Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Goblin, Gnomish

*Saving Throws*:
Fortitude: +2
Reflex: +3
Willpower: +5

H.P. : 12  
A.C. 13  Flatfooted: 10       Touch Attacks: 13  
         Check Penalty: N/A   Arcane Spell Fail: 0%
         Armor AC Bonus: N/A  Dex AC Bonus: +3
         Max Dex Bonus: N/A

*Weapon* * Attack  * *Damage* *Crit* *Range* *TypeNotes*
MW Quarterstaff      +2        d6       x2                        B
MW Dagger            +2,+5    d4      19-20x2   10ft         S/P
MW Light Crossbow   +5       d8     19-20x2    80ft         P

*Feats* 
Scribe Scroll       
Aberrant Dragonmark - Can cast Shield 1/day

*Skills* 
Craft (Alchemy): +6 (3) 
Craft (Weaponsmithing): +6, +8* (3)       
Craft (Armorsmithing): +6, +8* (3) 
Decipher Script: +6 (3)  
Knowledge (Arcana): +8 (5) 
Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering): +5 (2) 
Search: +4, +6** (1)
Spellcraft: +8 (5)

_*=if crafting metel or stone_
_**=if searching in stone area_

*Class/Racial Abilities*
1) Summon Familiar
2) Cast Arcane Spells
3) Darkvision 60'
4) Stonecutting: +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework
5) Inuit Direction underground.
6) Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgoshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
7) Stability: +4 bonus vs bull rushed or tripped.
8) +2 racial bonus vs poison, spells, and spell-like effects.
9) +1 racial bonus to attack vs orcs and goblinoids
10) +4 A.C. bonus vs giant class
11) +2 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks when the material component is stone or metal items.

*EQUIPMENT*
Explorer's Outfit 
MW Dagger x 2*
MW Quarterstaff*
MW Light Crossbow*
20 Crossbow bolts
MW Potionbelt
  4 Alchemist Frost Vials*
  4 Alchemist Spark Vials*
  2 Acid Vials*
Scrollcase
Backpack
  Waterskin
  4 Days rations
  Spare Peasant's Outfit
  Spellbook
_*=Crafted by Korthus_

*CURRENCY* 
Platinum: 0
Gold: 289
Silver: 2
Copper:  

MAGIC

SPELLS: Wizard Class
Prohibited: Enchantment and Illusion

Lvl               0Lvl 1Lvl     2Lvl 3Lvl 4Lvl 5Lvl 6Lvl 7Lvl 8Lvl 9
Base/Day           4    2+1  --  --    --   --   --   --   --  -- 
Bonus Spells       --   1      1   1     --   --   --   --   --  -- 
Total Spells/Day   4   (4)   --  --    --   --   --   -- 


0- Know All
1st- Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Burning Hands, Comprehend Languages, Identify, Shocking Grasp, Repair Light Damage, Alarm

Spells Memorized

0- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Daze x2
1st- Magic Missle x2*, Comprehend Languages, Mage Armor


----------



## Elocin (Oct 28, 2004)

Badger re-post your character here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102977

And welcome to the club I would have offered suggestions but I had not checked this thread all day.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Badger (Oct 28, 2004)

I wanted to wait for Sidekick to give me the thumbs up on the character before I posted him in the RG. I can't find my DMG in the house, so I wasn't able to see how much scrolls would be for him to scribe some more spells/have them ready when he goes up a level, so if anyone could tell me that last little bit, I would appreciate it.

I think it is 75 for 1st and 150 for 2nd, but I think I am wrong on that.

I hope everything is good to go, as the premise of the game looks great so far, and the chars are all meshing really well...


----------



## Patlin (Oct 28, 2004)

Badger said:
			
		

> I wanted to wait for Sidekick to give me the thumbs up on the character before I posted him in the RG. I can't find my DMG in the house, so I wasn't able to see how much scrolls would be for him to scribe some more spells/have them ready when he goes up a level, so if anyone could tell me that last little bit, I would appreciate it.
> 
> I think it is 75 for 1st and 150 for 2nd, but I think I am wrong on that.
> 
> I hope everything is good to go, as the premise of the game looks great so far, and the chars are all meshing really well...




A first level spell ought to cost 25 gp and 1 xp to scribe.

Edit: That's correct, cut gp cost in half if you scribe it yourself.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 28, 2004)

SRD said:
			
		

> SCRIBE SCROLL [ITEM CREATION]
> Prerequisite: Caster level 1st.
> 
> Benefit: You can create a scroll of any spell that you know. Scribing a scroll takes one day for each 1,000 gp in its base price. The base price of a scroll is its spell level x its caster level x 25 gp. To scribe a scroll, you must spend 1/25 of this base price in XP and use up raw materials costing one-half of this base price.
> ...



So it's 25 gp for a lvl 1 scroll (12.5 gp and 1 xp if you scribe it yourself) and 150 gp (2x3x25) for a lvl 2 scroll.

Oh, and looking quickly throught you sheet, I've noticed your BAB is +0, it should be +1.

Nice to have you on board.


----------



## Badger (Oct 28, 2004)

So if I wanted to buy a scroll to add to my spellbook, say Feather Fall, it would cost me 25 gp? I thought they were more than that, but hopefully I am wrong there as well..

Also, I don't have any books here at work, but I thought Wizards only got a +1 to their BAB every three levels. If I am wrong, I will update it real fast.

Thanks for looking over my sheet guys, does everything else look okay? Does anyone think his history, the rough sketch of it that I have so far, could work with the others?

Sorry to have so many questions, but I just want to make sure I get him squared away so I can meet up with you all.


----------



## Patlin (Oct 28, 2004)

Badger said:
			
		

> So if I wanted to buy a scroll to add to my spellbook, say Feather Fall, it would cost me 25 gp? I thought they were more than that, but hopefully I am wrong there as well..
> 
> Also, I don't have any books here at work, but I thought Wizards only got a +1 to their BAB every three levels. If I am wrong, I will update it real fast.
> 
> Thanks for looking over my sheet guys, does everything else look okay?




As long as Sidekick is willing to make level 1 caster level 1 scrolls available at market price, you should be able to buy the feather fall scroll for 25 gp.  Alternatively, you could wait till we level and I'll scribe you one at the same price.

Wizards get +1 BAB every 2 levels.

I haven't checked your character sheet thoroughly, but everything looks OK to me.  I wonder if Anvuss counts as "metal or stone" if you need to repair him?  He's part metal, but also part wood... Might want to note which spells are typically memorized.  Semi random thought: With one (and someday two) artificers in the party, you may not find magic weapon terribly usefull.  Could I selfishly suggest Repair Light Damage instead?


----------



## Badger (Oct 28, 2004)

Changed my spell selection to reflect a perfectly reasonable request...

I also listed what his current memorized spells are, pending approval I will want to add Feather Fall and Spider Climb to his list of spells, buying the scrolls at reg market prices, and I would like to have him scribed 2 copies of the following spells Mage Armor and Comprehend Languages.

Kort's mindset is the best defense is an overpowering offense, so if he doesn't need to memorize a defense spell he wouldn't. If that makes any sense...


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, the scroll itself is only 25 gp. Adding a spell in your spellbook is more costly. You need a scroll or a borrowed spellbook and (I think) 100 gp/spell level worth of materials.

Then again, I'm not the DM so Sidekick could be working with a totally different system.

Now, if someone can make some oil of Repair Light Damage for the big cat (Hobbes), Anvuss will be able to receive healing from all his fellow party members    .


----------



## Patlin (Oct 29, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Now, if someone can make some oil of Repair Light Damage for the big cat (Hobbes), Anvuss will be able to receive healing from all his fellow party members    .




As a matter of fact, I have a potion of repair moderate damage on me in case of emergency.  It cost a pretty penny, too! What, paranoid, me?   

"Oil...can..."


----------



## Badger (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought it seemed all too easy...*L*

Okay, I will wait on scribing new spells into his book for a little bit and just stick to penning his own spells for now.

Also, his history will be ready today as work is extremely slow...


----------



## Badger (Nov 3, 2004)

*bump*

Sidekick: I know you have been busy, so I went ahead and posted Kort in the RG thread. I haven't been able to finish his background up just yet, so if there is anyone who thinks they might want to work in a heavily scarred dwarf into their history, feel free to let me know.

If you want to move on without him, I will edit the post and take him down, as I don't want to cause a bother with him, but would like to help if I could.


----------



## Patlin (Nov 3, 2004)

Badger said:
			
		

> Sidekick: I know you have been busy, so I went ahead and posted Kort in the RG thread. I haven't been able to finish his background up just yet, so if there is anyone who thinks they might want to work in a heavily scarred dwarf into their history, feel free to let me know.
> 
> If you want to move on without him, I will edit the post and take him down, as I don't want to cause a bother with him, but would like to help if I could.




Based on Sidekick's last post on the subject, I'm assuming you're in Badger.  My guess is you're waiting at the boat.  If you would like to have known us during the war, you may have been in on this from before the rest of us, and possibly even suggested our names to our current patron...

We'll see what Sidekick says when he escapes from moving!


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 11, 2004)

BUMP

Sidekick, any chance we get an update of your situation?


----------



## Sidekick (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey gang.  Sorry for leaving you all in the lurch there.  Its been a crazy week or so.  I've got 18 days left here before my contract finishes up & I go on holiday (6 weeks in the US).

I think I'm going to have to let this one go.  Sorry fellas (or fellesses) but I'm hella crazy at work (8 days left to finish & tidy up) and outside of work is just as crazy.

once again - much apology.  

Sidekick


----------



## Patlin (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry to see you go, Sidekick.

As for everyone else, do we close the game, or is it feasible to look for a replacement DM?


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear that sidekick. Thanks for keeping us updated.

As for a replacement DM, I have an idea for a 'monster' campaign set in Droaam but I don't think I have the time to run it.


----------



## Patlin (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm considering posting a "looking for a replacement DM" post.  If we find one, are you all still interested in playing?


----------



## Elocin (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry to see you go Sidekick it was a lot of fun while it lasted.

I would be more than happy to continue this adventure with you all.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 16, 2004)

Sure, Patlin, go ahead, I'd be interested if you can find someone to continue this game or start another with the same characters.


----------



## Patlin (Nov 16, 2004)

I've posted a plea for help.


----------

